# Problem with IE7 and Kaspersky



## 0siris85 (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm having a bit of a problem with IE7 when I'm trying to attach files to emails. I've narrowed the problem down (I think) to Kaspersky.

It's kind of hard to explain, so I'll use some pictures to aid in the description...

Here's what I get when I open the attach file window with Kaspersky ON:



and here is what I get when Kaspersky protection is PAUSED:



I know in Norton AV there is an option to add trusted sites to the protection list, but I'm not sure how to do it in Kaspersky. I think that's what the problem is but I'm not entirely sure. Any input is more than welcome. While I don't mind turning off kaspersky to attach some files to my emails, it's certainly not very convenient.

Thanks in advance :wink:


----------



## 0siris85 (Mar 5, 2008)

bump, 

Also, I forgot to mention that this happens in google, msn, and hotmail as well, not just yahoo.

Please help ray:


----------



## deepali.udolf (Oct 6, 2008)

I use kaspersky and IE7 on my machine. But I have never had that issue before. Sorry I am not of much help!! Hoping this bump will keep you on top of the list


----------



## 0siris85 (Mar 5, 2008)

bumpage

:4-dontkno


----------



## 0siris85 (Mar 5, 2008)

bump

123


----------



## Fourth Stooge (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm making a couple of assumptions here. First, you are using Kapsersky Internet Security Suite and second it is the 2009 version.

Have you checked in the "Detected" section of Kaspersky to see if it is giving you any clues? Also, make sure you have it set to "Prompt for Action" in the Anti-Malware Settings section for the various modules. I also have it set to NOT "Select Action Automatically in the Interactive Protection section of the Protection settings.

The 2009 version can be particularly paranoid, but that's why I like it. I'm by no means an expert on it since I have not even had a chance to go through the manual on the 2009 version yet. But if you can get it to the point where it is giving you alerts when it blocks something it will also give you options that might solve your problem.

I'm not seeing any problem with Kaspersky and IE7 on an email portal I use. My wife has a Yahoo mail account and I just pulled it up in IE7 and attached a file with no problem.


----------

